# Recommend Me a Really Good, WIDE Road Tire (27-32mm)



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Situation:

Me heavy. Me fixing up Lemond Nevada City for mucho riding. 23mm tires are too girly-man for my weight/needs, I know this from experience.  

Need good BIG road tires, 27-32mm... something that's light, rolls fast, feels good, and has reasonable grip and durability. Doesn't have to be completely bulletproof (i.e. thick heavy rolling-resistance-adding belts are optional), but it shouldn't flat at the drop o' the hat either.

Help me whittle down or add to my short list. The current candidates:


Continental 4-Season Grand Prix
Continental Ultra Sport (had these a loooong time ago in 28mm, were pretty good)
Challenge Parigi-Roubaix
Grand Bois Cypres ("Cypress")
Grand Bois Cerf ("Deer")
Vittoria Rubino Pro 
Schwalbe Marathon Racer 

_Edit-_ Tires added:

Continental Gatorskin
Panaracer Pasela
Jack Brown Green label
Schwalbe Marathon Supreme
Michelin Pro2Race


Big road tires need luv too. :thumbsup: 


...


----------



## Paul1PA (Sep 16, 2006)

Sorry to make your life more complicated, but I have an addition to your list. Definitely check out the various Urban models that Panaracer offers:

https://www.panaracer.com/urban.php

In particular, the T-Serv and Pasela TG (in size 28 or 32) would fit your needs perfectly. Very light, puncture resistant and they roll fast! The T-Serv also comes in colors if that appeals to you.










Hope this helps,

Paul


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

boy did I like Clement tires... have Rubinos on a bike, they are ok, durable, not esp light and not what I would call outstanding feel. if the Challenge are anything like their predecessor I would get those


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

FatTireFred said:


> boy did I like Clement tires... have Rubinos on a bike, they are ok, durable, not esp light and not what I would call outstanding feel. if the Challenge are anything like their predecessor I would get those


Oh, that's right... Clement is now Challenge, sorta kinda. Well, it's the same engineers anyway. The Clement _brand_ itself got sold to Vittoria, but not the ppl.

Hmm, the Parigi-Roubaix bears further inspection now...  


...


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Paul1PA said:


> Sorry to make your life more complicated, but I have an addition to your list. Definitely check out the various Urban models that Panaracer offers:
> 
> https://www.panaracer.com/urban.php
> 
> In particular, the T-Serv and Pasela TG (in size 28 or 32) would fit your needs perfectly. Very light, puncture resistant and they roll fast! The T-Serv also comes in colors if that appeals to you.



Thanks Paul. The T-Serv has some things going for it, but at 27 TPI, doesn't seem like it would be a very supple tire. The Pasela looks pretty good however, will check it out.  

...


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

Conti Gatorskin


----------



## bopApocalypse (Aug 30, 2006)

I've heard good things about some of the Rivendell tires - Jack Brown and Roll-y Poll-y.

http://www.rivbike.com/products/list/tires_tubes_pumps_patches?page=all


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

lol re: grant's pick-a-tire chart... "what are you after? poor traction, harsh ride, flats, wheel damage"


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Schwalbe Marathon Supreme...I've been using them on my Panasonic. They are expensive at $56.00 each but they are the best large tire I've used....They are lightweight and puncture resistant....... I got mine at wallbike...


----------



## Becky (Jun 15, 2004)

I have Panaracer Paselas on my commuter, and have been quite happy with them.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

bopApocalypse said:


> I've heard good things about some of the Rivendell tires - Jack Brown and Roll-y Poll-y.
> 
> http://www.rivbike.com/products/list/tires_tubes_pumps_patches?page=all


Not sure I'd want the Roll-y Pol-y... just seems like there's more performance-oriented 27mm tires out there. But the Jack Brown green labels look sweet, and are light for the 33mm profile they give you. Fire trails? Hmm...

...


----------



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

I love the 33mm Jack Brown's - they are a durable, great riding tire that I have really enjoyed riding. 

ZH


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok, per recommendations, tires added to short list:

- Conti Gatorskin
- Panaracer Pasela
- Jack Brown Green label
- Schwalbe Marathon Supreme


(Too bad Michelin doesn't make its Pro2Race tires in anything larger than 25mm... I have a friend who raves about 'em.)

...


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Qstick333 said:


> I love the 33mm Jack Brown's - they are a durable, great riding tire that I have really enjoyed riding.


Do you find that they're big enough to let you do some moderate offroad riding? Like fire trails and long dirt roads? :idea: 

And if so, how much do you weigh, and at what pressure do you run them?

...


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

SystemShock said:


> Do you find that they're big enough to let you do some moderate offroad riding? Like fire trails and long dirt roads? :idea:
> 
> And if so, how much do you weigh, and at what pressure do you run them?
> 
> ...


I don't have them but Andy Hampsten seems to run them in the dirt from to time.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/road/2008/giro08/tech.php?id=/tech/2008/probikes/andy_hampsten_may08


----------



## bullseyehubrider (Dec 4, 2006)

SystemShock said:


> (Too bad Michelin doesn't make its Pro2Race tires in anything larger than 25mm... I have a friend who raves about 'em.)
> 
> ...


News Flash: Michelin Pro Race 2's in 700 x 25 measure ....brace yourself....*27mm!*


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

*Good ... and cheap*

I'm riding Forte tires (Performance house brand) in 28mm, and they are great.

Caught them on sale -- Performance was all but giving them away.

Good grip, smooth ride ... sounds like they could fit the bill.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

bullseyehubrider said:


> News Flash: Michelin Pro Race 2's in 700 x 25 measure ....brace yourself....*27mm!*













...


----------



## bullseyehubrider (Dec 4, 2006)

SystemShock said:


> ...


No Jive! I have these on my Flyte SRS3 and they are real fatties. I just pulled out my metric dial calipers to double check - I got 27.4mm width.


----------



## Paul1PA (Sep 16, 2006)

Forgot to add that Specialized has some viable candidates as well. Check out their All Condition series here:

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEqSection.jsp?sid=EquipTires700_25

Also, these are worth a look too if you desire something more suited to riding on dirt roads (in particular, some of the Borough CX and Nimbus models look nice):

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEqSection.jsp?sid=EquipTires700_28

Paul


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow... there's almost an embarrassment of riches here. Not that I'm complaining. :thumbsup: 

What changed? I seem to remember the days when excellent wide road tires were difficult to find. :idea: 

...


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok, now to whittle down the list. Sadly, rechecking my frame clearances, a true 27mm or nominal 28 is all that can fit. :

Continental 4-Season Grand Prix - In. But not sure about the funky tread pattern.
Continental Ultra Sport (had these a loooong time ago in 28mm, were pretty good) - Out. I hear they're made in a different factory now and are kind of OEM fodder these days. Also no folding version in 28mm.
Challenge Parigi-Roubaix - In
Grand Bois Cypres ("Cypress") - Out. Excellent, comfy tire by all accounts, but won't fit.
Grand Bois Cerf ("Deer") - In, maybe only in the 26mm ('blue label') version.
Vittoria Rubino Pro- Out. Doesn't seem to be anything special.
Schwalbe Marathon Racer - Out. Doesn't fit, smallest is a 30mm

Continental Gatorskin - Out. Nice, but no folding version in 28mm.
Panaracer Pasela - Out. The Grand Bois Cerf seems to be the better Panaracer-made tire.
Jack Brown Green label - Way out. Wishful thinking on my part that these could fit.
Schwalbe Marathon Supreme - Out. Can't fit it.
Michelin Pro2Race - In. Apparently is actually a fattie (nominal 25mm, but true 27mm apparently- thanks Bullseye).
Various Specialized- Out. I've used a number of Specialized road tires over the years, they're not bad but never seem to be quite up with the best.


*So, the finalists:*

*Continental 4-Season Grand Prix
Challenge (formerly Clement) Parigi-Roubaix
Grand Bois Cerf
Michelin Pro2Race (now Pro3Race) *


Seems like a very strong group of 'beeg' road tires. :thumbsup:

...


----------



## Qstick333 (Jul 21, 2004)

SystemShock said:


> Do you find that they're big enough to let you do some moderate offroad riding? Like fire trails and long dirt roads? :idea:
> 
> And if so, how much do you weigh, and at what pressure do you run them?
> 
> ...



Sorry for such a delay - I've been out of town at a wedding for the past few days...

Yes, I do think that the blue (reinforced) version would be tough enough to do a little moderate off roading. I've taken them on a few gravel roads along a river by my house without a flat to date. I'm 6'1 and about 190 and have been running them at about 75 psi and have literally been thrilled...could not possibly be happier.

Sorry for the delay,

Zach


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

For a 28, you could do a lot worse than the Rivendell Rolly-Polly or Ruffy-Tuffy (dumb names, decent tires). They last forever and roll really nice- They aren't kidding when they say they have a rounder profile then most tires. (of course, that's gonna be affected by your rims).

I've had a set of Ruffy Tuffys and they were quite nice and very hard to flat. 

I replaced the Ruffy-Tuffys with a pair of Pasela 32s.

The Pasela 32 is one of the best values in tires- it's got an amazingly smooth ride and lasts forever, with enough traction for gravel and light mud, but smooth enough not to make you feel slow.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Qstick333 said:


> Sorry for such a delay - I've been out of town at a wedding for the past few days...
> 
> Yes, I do think that the blue (reinforced) version would be tough enough to do a little moderate off roading. I've taken them on a few gravel roads along a river by my house without a flat to date. I'm 6'1 and about 190 and have been running them at about 75 psi and have literally been thrilled...could not possibly be happier.
> 
> ...


Thanks Zach, I appreciate the advice, belated or not. But sadly, I find there's no way I can fit the Jack Browns on my bike... not enough clearance. :sad: 

Next bike will be different.

...


----------



## Marcos_E (Dec 16, 2007)

I like the 4 seasons, personally. I use them as a racing tire. They handle very similarly to a gatorskin, they just corner a bit better!


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Ah... so they are quite fast, eh?

...


----------



## Marcos_E (Dec 16, 2007)

SystemShock said:


> Ah... so they are quite fast, eh?
> 
> ...


I think so, plenty good for me. I just finished my first season as a Cat 5 doing anything from TT's to crits and managed to finish in the middle the majority of the time.

I really like them in the corners. I was leaning a lot further than I always thought I ever should in some crits and they still held my line beautifully.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks M. They're definitely on my shortlist. :thumbsup:

...


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

SystemShock said:


> Not sure I'd want the Roll-y Pol-y... just seems like there's more performance-oriented 27mm tires out there. But the Jack Brown green labels look sweet, and are light for the 33mm profile they give you. Fire trails? Hmm...
> 
> ...


Your writing off 28mm Roll-y Pol-y's as not "performance" oriented, yet you consider a much heavier 33mm tire? What exactly about the Roll-y Pol-y's do you find lacking in performance versus the Jack Browns? What do you mean by "performance-oriented"?
Is it the chubby, slow sound of the "Roll-y Pol-y" name that's influencing your judgment?


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Jesse D Smith said:


> Your writing off 28mm Roll-y Pol-y's as not "performance" oriented, yet you consider a much heavier 33mm tire? What exactly about the Roll-y Pol-y's do you find lacking in performance versus the Jack Browns? What do you mean by "performance-oriented"?
> Is it the chubby, slow sound of the "Roll-y Pol-y" name that's influencing your judgment?


The Jack Brown Green labels are either the same weight as the Rolly-y Poll-ys, or are only about 50-60 grams heavier (JB Green label's weight is listed as both 295 and 351 grams on Riv's site, go figure). Whatever weight penalty they did/didn't have was being given a bit of pass due to the fact that they were possibly fat enough to do some light trail work.

However, the point is now moot, since I've since found that I don't have the tire clearance to fit the Jack Browns.

But prior to that knowledge, Rollys got dropped because 1) on the road, they weren't up with the best/fastest wide road tires, like say the Challenge Parigi-Roubaixs or the Michelin Pro2Races, and 2), they didn't have the redeeming quality of being fat enough for light trail riding. 

I ended up running across some (now hard to get) 25mm Michelin Pro2Races, and bought 'em. Unlike what I was told here on RBR and elsewhere, they run true to size on my rims (25mm), not fatter (27mm).

I'll finally get a chance to ride 'em early next week. Am crossing my fingers that they're as good as everyone says, and that even at a true 25, they'll be fat enough. 

...


----------



## tbyrne (Dec 29, 2004)

So after 30-some odd posts on the WIDE 27-32mm tires you originally asked about, you end up getting hard, narrow 25mm tires?  

If someone had recommended 25mm Michelins in the second post, you wouldn't have gotten them, would you? (Just kidding, I'm contrary, too)


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

tbyrne said:


> So after 30-some odd posts on the WIDE 27-32mm tires you originally asked about, you end up getting hard, narrow 25mm tires?
> 
> If someone had recommended 25mm Michelins in the second post, you wouldn't have gotten them, would you?
> 
> (Just kidding, I'm contrary, too)


LOL. :lol:

Well, you read the thread. I was told they were 27mm IRL, not just here but on some other boards as well (like rec.bicycles.tech). I guess I just can't believe everything I hear on them there interwebs. Or maybe its just how they measure on my rims.

Max pressure is only 102 psi, tho'. So they won't be _that_ hard. 

And I might still get Parigi-Roubaixs eventually... ppl who've ridden 'em are absolutely ape-sh** about 'em. I'm just happy I narrowed down a very big field of choices to a few really promising candidates that I can draw from if the current tires end up 'not being all that'. 

And thanks everyone for your input. 

...


----------



## supergroovey (Sep 10, 2008)

Vittoria Rubino Pro Tech w/Mithril, foldable, 700 x 25c. i weigh 230 pounds. 600 miles on these so far. 78 to 80 psi.


----------



## Hoffman (Jul 29, 2008)

SystemShock said:


> Thanks Paul. The T-Serv has some things going for it, but at 27 TPI, doesn't seem like it would be a very supple tire. The Pasela looks pretty good however, will check it out.
> 
> ...


I put Paselas on the girlfriends bike and they are a good combo of benefits. Also Conti Gatorskins on my bike are great in the 23mm version.

Hoffman


----------

